# "Юпитер" Баринова



## MiKont (9 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.

Кто что знает об аккорде Левачёве А.М.?


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2014)

Был у меня "Юпитер" с аккордом Левачева.
Очень хороший Аккорд!


----------



## internetbayan (9 Янв 2014)

Ребят,а кому-нибудь встречался Киселёвский аккорд?


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2014)

Встречался.Тоже хороший Аккорд,но по мне так Левачева получше будет.


----------



## Jupiter (10 Янв 2014)

Ну, это на любителя: для меня так Киселёв получше, но Левачёв лучше звучит в инструментах 55,58 кнопок диапазоном. На полных Юпитерах -запирает, не все аккорды "крепкие" в смысле ломкости голосов. Но аккорд, в основном, стабильный. Яркий. Киселёв - гораздо богаче по тембру. 
По ответу оба мастера хороши.


----------

